# favorite spring time plugs.



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

what's everybody's go too plug in the spring?

mine are jigs and soft plastics. 


And of course whatever works!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plugs.....*

I like knuckle heads, yo-zuri, bombers, and mega bites in the pearl white and purple with the orange belly. Metal, I like kroc spoons, and hopkins.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Plugs*

I like to go with bombers and soft plastics with cut strips. Metals I would have to go with the spoons and diamond jigs w/ tubes.


----------

